# أنواع الخيانات الزوجية وطرق التعامل مع الزوج الخائن



## mary naeem (28 يناير 2014)

*أنواع الخيانات الزوجية وطرق التعامل مع  الزوج الخائن*

​ 




​ ​ تعددت أنواع الخيانات والسبب واحد، وهو البحث عن  المتعة ببعض المبررات التى تسمح للشخص أن يستمتع بالخيانة، دون معرفة أحد، وتكون  هذه الخيانات بعديد من الوسائل لإرضاء الرغبات فقط دون مراعاة مشاعر الآخرين، سواء  الزوجة أو الخطيبة، فقط وحدها الخيانة تكون هى الحل الوحيد لمريدى المتعة، لذلك  لجأت "اليوم السابع" لبعض عيادات الطب النفسى، لمعرفة الأساليب والطرق الجديدة فى  الخيانة.

تقول الدكتورة هالة حماد، استشارى الطب النفسى والعلاقات الأسرية،  إن من أنواع الخيانات التى أصبحت متواجدة فى عيادات الطب النفسى، هى أن ينفرد الزوج  مع نفسه لمشاهدة الأفلام الإباحية التى يستعيض بها عن علاقته الحميمة بعيدا عن  زوجته، ومن الخيانات الأخرى التى أصبحت شائعة خلال هذه الأيام العلاقات المتعددة  على الإنترنت سواء مع أشخاص يعرفهم أو غير ذلك.

وأضافت استشارى الطب النفسى  حديثها، أن "الفيس بوك" أدى إلى عودة العلاقات القديمة وإتاحة الخيانات من الطرفين،  سواء الزوج أو الزوجة، لافتة إلى أن من ضمن الخيانات أيضا الخيانة الزوجية المحرمة  التى تتم بطرق غير مشروعة.

وهنا نذكر حكاية على لسان إحدى الزوجات التى  تعرضت للخيانة من زوجها، وتقول الزوجة إنها تبلغ من العمر 35 عاما، وزوجها يبلغ من  العمر 40 عاما، ولديهم 3أطفال، أصبحت حياتهم الزوجية مملة ولا يوجد شىء جديد فى  حياتهم غير الروتين، ومن هنا بدأت الخيانة عندما لجأ الزوج لمواقع التواصل  الاجتماعى يبحث عن حبه القديم، فيجد الفتاة التى كان يحبها قديما وتنشأ بينهما  علاقة عن طريق الفيس بوك"، وهنا قرر الزوج الابتعاد عن زوجته للرجوع لحبه  القديم.

وتشير "حماد" إلى أن انتشار هذه الخيانات نتيجة للاستخدام الخاطئ  وسوء الفهم للتكنولوجيا الحديثة، وأن الملل الزوجى فى العلاقة يكون نتيجة للانشغال  بالمسئوليات الكثيرة والحياة المادية الصعبة، فذلك أدى للتواصل بسهولة فى إقامة  العلاقات.

وتوضح "هالة" بعض الطرق التى يجب أن تتعامل بها مع زوجها فى حالة  خيانته، ومنها يجب أن على المرأة الذكية أن لا تترك زوجها لامرأة أخرى، ويجب أن  تتعرف على الأسباب التى أدت إلى الخيانة وتصارح نفسها بالحقيقة، وتصبر وتتناقش مع  زوجها بهدوء ولا تتسرع فى طلب الطلاق والانفعال.

تضيف الطبيبة النفسية أن  عند الخيانة تتأثر المرأة نفسيا ولا تستطيع أن تتقبل ذلك، لكن يجب على المرأة أن  تأخذ الأمر ببساطة، وتبنى نفسها وفكرها وثقافتها وتعطى لزوجها فرصة أخرى، وتعلم أن  الإنسان خطاء، محاولة بناء علاقتها بزوجها على الحب والتفاهم، لأن التسرع من الممكن  أن يشعرها بالندم بعد ذلك، مشيرة إلى أنه يجب على المرأة أن تتحدث مع زوجها، وتعلم  منه ما السبب الذى جعله يلجأ لامرأة أخرى، هل بسبب تقصير منها لم تلاحظه أو لسبب  آخر من الممكن حله.
تستكمل الطبيبة حديثها قائلة إنه إذا قام الزوج بالخيانة مرة  أخرى، بعد مسامحة زوجته له، هنا يكون حق الاختيار للزوجة تسامح أم تقرر الانفصال،  ولا يستطيع أحد الضغط عليها.​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

انا حاسة اني معقدة اووووووي 
ومحتاجة دكاترة نفسييين 

لان اننا لو ارتبط وشريك حياتي 
حسيت انه خانني ولو بفكره 
يبقى كل حاجة بنا اتكسرت وصعب تتصلح او مستحييييل 

الا الخيانة ده انا لما بفكر بس فيها لمجرد الفكر بشعر بشمئزاز 

ربنا يحافظ على كل المتزوجين والمرتبطين 


الخيانة دي اصعب احساس ممكن يحسه شخص وخصوصا لو كان بيحب اللي خانه ده 

ربنا يرحمنا


----------

